# QMBO 16 Janvier 2017



## bosa_184 (3 Sep 2016)

Bonsoir mon premier message sur ce forum...  
Qui a déjà reçu une confirmation pour le QMBO le 16 Janvier 2017 ?
J'ai reçu la mienne la semaine dernière.


----------



## Alpha dog (4 Sep 2016)

bosa_184 said:
			
		

> Bonsoir mon premier message sur ce forum...
> Qui a déjà reçu une confirmation pour le QMBO le 16 Janvier 2017 ?
> J'ai reçu la mienne la semaine dernière.




Felicitation! Quel metier? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bosa_184 (4 Sep 2016)

Officier du contrôle aérospatial (AEC)


----------



## DYMO (7 Sep 2016)

Salut,

J'ai reçu ma lettre d'offre à la fin Juillet.  

Je commence aussi le 16 Janvier (officier affaires publiques - force aérienne).


----------



## Max Power22 (3 Oct 2016)

Vous avez eu le 16 janvier comme date de début du QMBO?

Le recruteur m'a dit que je commencerais le 9....

Est-ce que le cours a été devancé d'une semaine finalement ou il s'est trompé?


----------



## Lily379 (16 Oct 2016)

Bonjour!

J'ai également eu une offre pour le qmbo du 16 janvier 2017.


----------



## DYMO (19 Oct 2016)

Lily379 said:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai également eu une offre pour le qmbo du 16 janvier 2017.



Quel métier?


----------



## Lily379 (20 Oct 2016)

DYMO said:
			
		

> Quel métier?



JAG


----------



## DYMO (20 Oct 2016)

Super!  Bravo.  A bientôt!


----------



## Max Power22 (28 Oct 2016)

Bon, c'est officiel, j'ai ma place pour le BMOQ pour janvier pour le métier Acso/Osca, (officier systèmes combat aériens)

Il y a beaucoup de "bleus" dans le post

Est-ce que vos recruteurs vous ont dit que vous devez être à St-Jean Samedi le 14 janvier à 20h max? Pour voir si le mien ne s'est pas trompé...


----------



## DYMO (28 Oct 2016)

Ma lettre d'offre me dit d'être à St-Jean le 14 mais ne donne pas d'heure. As-tu reçu des documents à compléter ou des informations additionnelles pour la cérémonie d'assermentation?  Je n'ai encore rien reçu mais peut-être que je me prends un peu trop d'avance.....


----------



## bosa_184 (28 Oct 2016)

Effectivement nous serons plusieurs bleus [emoji3]

Ma lettre reçue fin août m'indique d'arriver le samedi 14 janvier 2017. Pour ma part mon assermentation aura lieu, à ma demande, le 10 janvier. J'ai également déjà rempli tous les formulaires requis.


----------



## Max Power22 (29 Oct 2016)

DYMO said:
			
		

> Ma lettre d'offre me dit d'être à St-Jean le 14 mais ne donne pas d'heure. As-tu reçu des documents à compléter ou des informations additionnelles pour la cérémonie d'assermentation?  Je n'ai encore rien reçu mais peut-être que je me prends un peu trop d'avance.....



Au moins il semble avoir la bonne date pour le 14....

Le recruteur ne m'a pas donné de date encore ou envoyé des documents. Je devrais les recevoir d'ici 2 semaines et pour mon assermentation, je devrais la faire d'ici la mi-décembre maximum selon lui. 

Si on a reçu une offre, on ne devrait pas s'inquiéter et on va entrer à St-Jean. Eux, ils ne sont pas trop stressés comparativement à nous qui avons hâte d'y être, c'est pour ça qu'on trouve le temps long parfois à attendre les documents ou autre...


----------



## Lily379 (2 Nov 2016)

Bonjour!

J'ai reçu un pdf aujourd'hui avec les instructions de St-Jean et c'est bel et bien le 14 janvier avant 20h qu'il faut se présenter. Vous allez sûrement recevoir ledit pdf bientôt. Je ne sais pas vous êtes de quelle région, mais je sais qu'il y a une cérémonie d'assermentation à Québec le 8 décembre pour ceux pour qui ce n'est pas encore fait. 

Je serai en minorité en vert à ce que je vois héhé


----------



## Max Power22 (14 Nov 2016)

Encore 8 semaines jours pour jours...

Est-ce juste moi ou le temps passe vraiment lentement ??


----------



## Sosko (14 Dec 2016)

Je voulais dire un petit bonjour à tous! Au plaisir de vous rencontrer le 16 Janvier (le 14 au soir en fait). Je joins en tant qu'officier de sélection du personel (Air Force). 1 mois avant le grand jour! 

Bon entraînement!


----------

